# Rossini



## ozradio (Oct 23, 2008)

Well, there must be a thread dedicated to Rossini's music but I can't find it. I have several of his operas. What would you all suggest to explore by Rossini beyond his opera output?


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

His masses and religious works, like the Petite messe solennelle and the Stabat mater. Also I would recommend his songs. I've only heard a few, but there is a rather smashing CD with among others Miah Persson singing Rossini songs. It's called Soirées musicales.


----------



## notesetter (Mar 31, 2011)

Well, Rossini overtures are from the operas. But if you want to hear them played brilliantly and with flair, try the collection by Fritz Reiner and the Chicago Symphony on RCA.


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

notesetter said:


> Well, Rossini overtures are from the operas. But if you want to hear them played brilliantly and with flair, try the collection by Fritz Reiner and the Chicago Symphony on RCA.


The complete overtures with Gardiner and St. Martin in the Fields is rather good as well.


----------



## waldvogel (Jul 10, 2011)

The only other pieces not mentioned that I've heard are a group of piano pieces that he wrote post-retirement called "Sins of my Old Age". They're charming and quirky. I remember hearing them on a record by Aldo Ciccolini long ago.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

Rossini apparently was also a good chef. I would love to try his pasta dishes.


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> Rossini apparently was also a good chef. I would love to try his pasta dishes.


He has a pizza named for him.


----------

